# AMD Phenom II x4 940 + Scythe Mugen 2 rev. b  -> Temps in Ordnung?



## Maier_Michl (27. Juni 2011)

Servus Leute,

habe aufgrund von Temp problemen den Boxed Lüfter von meiner CPU gegen einen Scythe Mugen 2 rev. b getauscht.

Ich bin jetz aber von den Temps nich grad sooo überzeugt....

Bei voll aufgedrehten Gehäuse lüftern:

Idle:                 37°C
Last (prime95): 61°C

Die max Temp der CPU ist 62°C. Mit dem Boxed Lüfter bin ich auf 66°C gekommen.

Ich hab die beiliegende Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. (Auch wenn es jetz kein Top Produkt sein sollte, kann doch das auch nicht der ausschlaggebende Grund sein oder?)

Meint ihr ob der Prozi evtl nen schuss weg hat? Er läuft unter Prime ja Stabil. Aber ich hätte mir eigentlich schon deutlisch kühlere Temps vorgestellt...

Grüße


----------



## butzler (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
hast Du übertaktet? Gehäuse ? Lüfter am Mugen richtig montiert (blasend in Richtung Heck) ?
Temps erscheinen mir auch etwas hoch.
mad


----------



## Maier_Michl (28. Juni 2011)

Hi,

danke für die Antwor!

sorry für die wenigen infos...^^

übertaktet: Nein (habe ich eigtl vor aber mit den Temps nich...)

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-7fn (Ein Lüfter vorne unten der rein zieht, ein lüfter hiten oben der raus bläst)

Lüfter am Mugen: bläst von der front durch den kühlkörper auf den lüfter der hinten rausbläst...


Hab auf meienr Zotac GTX 470 nen thermalright Shaman der hält die richtig schön kühl, also im gehäuse ist eigtentlich auch net viel warme Luft. Oder läst der Shaman von der Graka warme Luft zur CPU hoch?

Grüße


----------



## butzler (28. Juni 2011)

Ist bei mir dasselbe, der Grakalüfter bläst die Hitze direkt zum CPU-Kühler. Macht aber nix bzw. vllt.  2° aus. Daran kanns nicht liegen. Bei mir waren die Temps selbst mit dem Gross-Clockner nie so hoch, Idle knapp über 30° und Prime max. 60°. Das sollte mit dem Mugen deutlich besser gehen.
Die Standardfragen sind jetzt natürlich: Mugen richtig montiert, zuviel/zuwenig Wärmeleitpaste, Schrauben fest genug angezogen, Schutzfolie entfernt, ....
Dreht der Lüfter auch voll auf ?
Überleg mal, ob alles richtig gemacht wurde.
Ich hau mich aufs Ohr. Viel Erfolg.
mad


----------



## Maier_Michl (28. Juni 2011)

ACH DU *******! Da kommts mir grad. könnt sein das die Schrauben noch ein bisschen zu locker sind! Ich hab den Kühler mit nem Kumpel montiert. und hab gesagt er soll erst mal nich voll anziehen damit der kühler nich in eine richtung voll drückt..... gleich mal gucken! vllt wars das....

DANKE

Edit:

Ok schreuben waren wirklich locker! Sind sie jetz net mehr... Temps sind aber die selben! Kann zu viel WLPaste wirklich so nen krassen Unterschiedmachen? ich hab sie eigtl schon relativ dünn aufgestrichten. denk ich zumindest das das relativ dünn is o.O hab mir heute eh ne neue Tube Thermalright Chillfactor III bestellt... wenn die da is bau ich den Kühler nochmal runter und neu rauf...


----------



## lunar19 (28. Juni 2011)

WLP kanns wirklich sein, wenns zu viel oder zu wenig ist!

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass der Lüfter im LianLi nach oben rausszieht und nicht nach hinten? Wenn ja, den vllt. mal nach hinten bauen?!

mfG lunar19


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Juni 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass der Lüfter im LianLi nach oben rausszieht und nicht nach hinten? Wenn ja, den vllt. mal nach hinten bauen?!
> 
> mfG lunar19



Ich habe es so verstenaden:
1x Vorne
1x Unten
1x Oben
1x Hinten 
2x CPU


----------



## thescythe (28. Juni 2011)

Ach Mädels, er hat folgendes Gehäuse :

Vorne rein und hinten raus ^^ Nebenbei, sind im LianLi noch die Originalen-Lüfter drin ? Die sind nämlich nicht unbedingt Leistungsstark, machen ca. 1000rpm !

@michl, mach doch mal einen Deskstop-Screen während Prime läuft und dazu noch CPU-Z + Core-Temps + ggf. Hardwaremonitor und mal hier rein Posten !

Meine Vermutung geht in Richtung VCORE, vvlt. lässt sich die ein wenig fixen um die Temps zu verbessern .

Kleiner Tipp am Rande, Du könntest noch einen 2ten Lüfter am Mugen anbringen der nach hinten abzieht 

Edith sagt noch, es ist im Moment Sommer, dass nur am Rande


----------



## mars321 (28. Juni 2011)

WIe warm ist es denn bei dir im Haus ?


----------



## Maier_Michl (28. Juni 2011)

also in dem Raum wo der PC steht ist es wirklich angenehm! Ich schätze mal zwischen 22 und 25°C! Wirklich gut kühl!

Also wegen Gehäuselüfter: ja ich habe einen vorne und einen hinten! vorne rein blasend, hinten rausziehend! Der Lüfter auf dem mugen sitzt rechts und bläst auf den Kühlkörper!

Hier jetz der Screen mit Prime, CPU-Z, Coretemp und hardwaremonitor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temps sind noch in Ordnung. Steigen dann jedoch an. 

Hier n Screen Idle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maier_Michl (28. Juni 2011)

Also auch wenn mir die Idle Temp nich wirklich gefällt, muss ich sagen dass ich mit max 54°C beim zocken (Crysis) zufrieden bin. Nichd as gelbe vom Ei... Aber besser als schlecht^^


----------



## darkycold (28. Juni 2011)

Hier mal zum Vergleich

Ich finde deine temps zu hoch...

idle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



load




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So siehts bei mir aus..

Des Weiteren dreht auch dein Lüfter wohl nicht ganz auf,.. 1000rmp sind nicht wirklich viel.
Der Mugen brauch auch schon mal etwas druck.

Ich komme halt nicht über 55 C°. Geht natürlich auch besser. Anderer Lüfter/oder zweiten Lüfter, dann sieht das auch wieder anders auch.
Bei nem Phenom darfst du eigentlich nie auf die coretemps achten. Die sind nie richtig.
Du könntest mal Aida ausprobieren und schauen, was da als deine Tcase temps angegeben wird. 
Tcase temp ist die Temperatur, die das Mainboard direkt am Sockel misst, um die Lüfter zu regeln, und welche sich auch auf die 62C° max von AMD bezieht.

edit:
Lass übrigens mal prime mal ne längere Zeit laufen. Oder halt 10-20 min. Da kann mann dann zumindest mal ne Tendenz erkennen, in welche Richtung deine Temps gehen.


----------



## Snorri (28. Juni 2011)

hab folgende temps mit meinen 955er der auch 125w tdp hatt mit dem mugen 2:

idle: 28-30°
Prime : 48-52° je nach raumteperatur

kleiner tipp wie du noch mehr rausholen kannst, Airflow optimeren: 

DeXgo - Gerchtekche: Wie sieht der ideale Luftstrom im Gehuse aus?

Sind n paar coole vorschläge mitdabei


----------



## Maier_Michl (28. Juni 2011)

hi ho!

Danke für die Antworten.
also bei Aida finde ich keine tcase temp o.O

hab gerade vorhin den Mugen neu montiert. andere WLP... auch n bisschen weniger genommen als das erste mal. hab Temps von 33 - 44° im idle. Zumindest zeigt das Coretemp unter Low/high an...lass jetz mal prime für ne halbe stund (oder länger, mal sehn) laufen...


----------



## darkycold (28. Juni 2011)

Bei AIDA einfach unter Computer, Sensoren, CPU temp
Da hast dann die richtige Temperatur.


----------



## Maier_Michl (28. Juni 2011)

achso hab die ganze zeit nach tcase gesucht ok gut. die ist ganz 8°C kühler als die Core temps.

Habe prime und furmark gleichzeitig laufen lassen damit auch die Graka mal n bisschen wärmer wird ums realistischer machen!

hier mal n screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




heisst das jetz die 61° Grad der CPu sind unbedenklich? und nur die 43°C zählen was die von AMD angegebene max temp von 62°C betrifft? 

Naja aber zufrieden bin ich nich gerade mit den Temps... also mit den 61°C wird mein Gehäuse wieder warm. das wollte ich eigtl vermeiden und habe mir deshalb den Kühler gekauft. die Kühlleistung ist eifanch nich realistisch auch wenn Sommer ist. der Unterschied zum Boxed Kühler beträgt dann grad mal 3°C....

Das isn schlechter Witz....


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Juni 2011)

Wenn du gegen Lärm immun bist stärker Fan zb Slip stream in der 1900rpm version. Wird dir vll 3 Grad bringen 
Wenn du noch niedriegere Temps haben willst dann neuer COOLER aber Prime Temps sind eh unmöglich @ reallity zu erreichen ^^


----------



## darkycold (29. Juni 2011)

Normal beim ph II ist eigentlich, dann die coretemps ca 10 bis 15 Grad kälter sind als die CPU temp. Richte dich in diesem Fall nach der höheren temp.


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Juni 2011)

darkycold schrieb:


> Normal beim ph II ist eigentlich, dann die coretemps ca 10 bis 15 Grad kälter sind als die CPU temp. Richte dich in diesem Fall nach der höheren temp.


Tritt nicht immer auf wenn man gluck hatte und das passende Mb dazu - liefern die X4er realistisch Temps. Gibt auch x4er mit den Temp bug aber dieser ist anscheinend nicht davon betroffen
Das einzige wo die Sensore faktsich immer falsch sind ist bei den X6ern^. Da müssn auf die Cors die Obligatorischen 15 - 17 grad offset auf die CORE Werte - Die 17 sind mein persönlicher Offset


----------



## Maier_Michl (29. Juni 2011)

Udn was soll ich jetz machen? Wie gesagt die Raum temp ist i.O.! Ich hab kein bock jetz nochmal in Lüfter zu investieren! Das wird mir insgesamt eifnach zu teuer!

Wie wärs mit Undervolten?


----------



## darkycold (29. Juni 2011)

Hab gerade noch mal gesehen, dass du ja 1,35 bzw 1,39 V auf deinen CPU jagst, ohne OC
Normal läuft der bei 1,3V. Je nach dem, was für ein Mainboard verwendet wird, werden auch unterschiedliche AUTO-Spannungen angesetzt.
Einfach mal ins bios, C&Q aktiv lassen und die cpu Spannung auf 1,3 V reduzieren. Dann noch mal nen prime-Durchlauf machen.

Ich habe meinem @ 3,6ghz  1,375V gegeben.
Taktet aber dann unter idle auch nur noch auf knapp über 1V runter, und nicht mehr 0,9V

MfG darkycold


----------



## Maier_Michl (29. Juni 2011)

Kannst du mir das noch n bissl genauer erklären  was "arbeiten" im BIOs angeht bin ich recht unerfahren^^

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## darkycold (29. Juni 2011)

Musste erst mal schaun, was du für nen Board hast.

So sollte das aussehen. PS auf der MSI Seite gibts auch nen Handbuch mit einer wirklich wirklich guten Englisch-> Deutsch Übersetzung!!!!!   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann stellst du da, wo auto bei CPU voltage steht auf 1,3 V

Dann teste mal.

Falls was nicht klappt, einfach ein cmos machen.
Steht auch im Handbuch


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Juni 2011)

Darkycold meint ,dass du deinen Prozzy undervoltest  Im bios gibts CPU settings. In der Regel sind diese auf AUTO gestellt da wird Vcore usw alles automatisch geregelt. Ich weiß nicht welchen BIOSTYP du hast aber schau mal wie sich die CPU bei 1.30 verhält usw nach ner VCORE erniedrigung schauen ob es Prime stabel ist. Warum senk man die Vcore weil dadurch weniger Spannung anliegt und auch bisschen weniger Verlustleistung entsteht. (Niedrigere Temps)


----------



## Maier_Michl (29. Juni 2011)

Also erstmal danke für die Antworten

Hier mal noch Infos

MB: MSI K9N2G Neo
BIOS: v02.61 (das stehjt zumindest unten links wenn ich ins BIOS gehe^^)

also CPU Coltage kann ich nich anwählen! das is bei mir grau und wird übersprungen?

Grüße


----------



## darkycold (29. Juni 2011)

Kann dir so jetzt auch nicht direkt mehr helfen..
Hab das Board nicht. Daher schau mal bei google, was du zu diesem Thema findest, und schau mal in dein Handbuch.
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du entweder ein OEM Board hast, wo diese Funktion deaktiviert ist, oder du einen "Experten-Modus" im Bios Enabled setzen musst.


----------



## Maier_Michl (29. Juni 2011)

ok! ich hol mir jetz erst mal das handbuch auf Deutsch. mal gucken.. wird schons cheif gehn...

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Jeder der noch was zu sagen hat, darf das auch gerne

Grüße


----------



## Dosenkind (29. Juni 2011)

mach ein foto vom geschmolzenen kern


----------



## Maier_Michl (29. Juni 2011)

Ob du es mir glaubst oder nicht aber ich hab davon geträumt dass mit der Prozi weggeschmolzen is 

So sehr belastet mich das Thema schon o.O

Edit:

Hab das BIOS auf die aktulle Version (1.70) geupdatet! jetz konnte ich die CPU voltage ändern! Steht nun auf 1.300. Bis jetz keine großartige Änderung o.O


----------



## darkycold (29. Juni 2011)

mach doch bitte noch mal ein pic vom laufenden aida und prime, 
MfG darkycold


----------



## Maier_Michl (29. Juni 2011)

ok hier der erste. lass prime bis 12 laufen dann kommt nochmal einer. (die temps steigen jetz grd wieder gar nich (weil graka nicht belastet!??))




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nach ca 45min prime:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so jetz einschließlich Furmark (beide Gehäuse lüfter voll aufgedreht und graka lüfter auch voll)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin nicht über 60° gekommen...

Akzeptabel?


Wieso dreht der CPU Lüfter bei der höchsten temp mit weniger RPM als im ersten Bild? o.O


----------



## darkycold (30. Juni 2011)

Der Lüfter wird ja vom Board geregelt. Basis ist die CPU temp, nicht die core temp.


----------



## Maier_Michl (30. Juni 2011)

hm irgendwas stimmt hier nich... der Lüfter dreht grad non stop mit 1390 rpm! nervig... -.-' und die temps werden im idle dadurch auch ned besser -.-'

edit:

jetz läuft er wieder "normal" war irgend n problem mit speedfan anscheinend.. hab das mal deinstalliert...


----------



## Snorri (30. Juni 2011)

Was hast du für gehäuselüfter und mit wieviel rpm drehen sie sich. für mich hört sich  des so an, als ob die gehäuselüfter es net schaffen die abwärme schnell genung   nach draussen zu schauffeln, was zu einen wärmestau führt.
Hatt ich acuh mal des problem, hatte als gehäuselüfter  von coolermaster so silentlüfter, die haben sich aber nur mit 720rpm gedreht. hab die dann gegen andere ausgetauscht. die drehen jetzt mit 1200-1400 , hatt bei mir ganze -10° bei der cpu temperatur gebracht.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Juni 2011)

Tja, dann wars das aber auch mit nem leisen Rechner. 

@TE
Ich weiß ja nicht was du hast, aber die Temps sind vollkommen unbedenklich. Die Auslastung aus Prime wird sowieso nie erreicht. Da du auch nicht übertaktest, kannst du die Spannung eventuell noch weiter runternehmen. Probiers mal mit 1,1. Wenns nicht läuft, dann eben etwas mehr.


----------



## Maier_Michl (30. Juni 2011)

Hi ho. DANKE für die Antworten!

Die Gehäuselüfter waren im Lian li pc7fn (oder wie das heisst) schon eingebaut. die werden über diese Lüftersteuerung geregelt:

http://www.amazon.de/Scythe-Kaze-Q-...4DQW/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1309449376&sr=8-6

Die hab ich ganz rutner geregelt im idle. und unter Last werden die voll aufgedreht.

Ich hab halt bedenken wegen den Temps weils mir nich realistisch erscheint. hatte mir vom Mugen einfach mehr erhofft... 

Ausserdem kommt mir sowieso alles spanisch vor. Jetz dreht der Lüfter aufm Mugen wieder mit 1300rpm o.O Schwachsinn... Und die Temps schwanken auch extrem von 36 bis knapp 50 ° im idle. nur kurzzeitig.. aber immer wieder...

Mir kommts halt extrem spanisch vor...

Grüße


----------



## darkycold (30. Juni 2011)

das die Temps so schwanken hat auch zum Teil was mit den Ausleseprogrammen zu tun. Wenn sie nur für eine Sekunde um mehrere Grad springen, dann ist das ein problem vom Programm.

Zu der Belüftung von deinem Case..
Das wäre ne gute Alternative 
Der für vorne: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK3 - 140mm
Der für hinten: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL2 - 120mm
Und das als Deckelersatz, wenn du nicht selber mit dem Dremel dran willst.
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Ersatzteile » Lian Li T-LM24B-2 Deckel PC-60FN / PC-7FN 140 mm - black
Dann wirst sicher keine Hitzeprobleme haben


----------



## schlappe89 (30. Juni 2011)

Ich würde zum Undervolten K10Stat nehmen. Da kannst du dann auch eigene C&Q Profile erstellen. 
Das geht ziemlich einfach.

k10stat luxx - Bing


----------



## Maier_Michl (1. Juli 2011)

ich hab eigtl kein bock in neue Lüfter zu investieren^^ Hatte mir ahlt eigtl emhr vom Mugen erhofft...

jou das Tool schau ich mir mal an Danke!


----------



## Maier_Michl (1. Juli 2011)

Kann mir vllt noch jemand sagen warum der Lüfter jetz standard mäßig auf vollen 1300 rpm läuft? -.-'

Edit:

Und wer kommt eigtl drauf, dass diese Temps in Ordnung sind? Wenn der Lüfter auf 1300rpm läuft um diese Temps zu erreichen... das is doch eifnach nur *******!!!

Ich will nen leisen und kühlen Kühler... da hätte ich den Referenzkühler auch behalten können....


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Juli 2011)

Naja, entweder du hast den Kühler nicht richtig montiert oder du hast ein generelles Lüftungsproblem in deinem Gehäuse, andere Möglichkeiten gibt es dann fast keine mehr.
Der Mugen 2 könnte auch defekt sein, soll zwar selten sein, aber wer weiß..


----------



## Maier_Michl (1. Juli 2011)

also nicht richtig montiert kann ja fast nich sein.... Ich ahbe die befestigungsdinger am mugen angeschrauben den lüfter an den mugen ge"hangen", auf die CPU Thermalright Chillfactor III WLP dünn aufgetragen, den kühler auf den Tisch gestellt, MB drüber und von hinten fest geschraubt bis ich nen relativ "starken" Wiederstand hatte. Lüfter an den PWM anschluss. 

Lüftungsproblem? nope. Ich mein die Standard Lüfter vom Lian Li sind nicht Top ware aber machen ihren job dennoch gut! die Graka, HDD usw sind ja auch top gekühlt?

Nur die CPU kommt mir komisch vor..

hm n defekt? ich glaub ich schreib auf gut Glück mal an den Support....

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Schelmiii (1. Juli 2011)

Wie dünn hast du denn die Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen?
Und kommt warme Luft aus dem hinteren Gehäuse Lüfter?
Wenn nicht, brauchst du schonmal keine neuen Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## Maier_Michl (1. Juli 2011)

Die Wärmeleitpaste war deckend. so dünn wie möglich eben^^
Nein hinten kommt kalte luft aus dem Case. muss aber sagen dass ich grad traumhafte Temps von 30° am Prozi und von 29° an der Graka o.O

So könnts bleiben 

Grüße


----------



## Schelmiii (1. Juli 2011)

Ok, ich frag nur sicherheitshalber nach.
Manche haben ziemlich krasse Vorstellungen von dünn^^
1mm Meter ist zwar relativ gesehen dünn, aber zum Beispiel hier zu dick. (Jetzt nur mal allgemein)
WLP soll ja nur die Unebenheiten ausgleichen.
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du die richtige Menge an WLP genommen hast.

Die Temps gerade sind aber im Idle oder?
Und wie ist die Raumtemperatur?


----------



## Maier_Michl (4. Juli 2011)

huha jetz hab ich doch fast vergessen hier wieder zu posten  Wochenende makes my brain kaputt 

Also ja die Temps waren im idle. Raumtepm schätze ich jetz mal auf 22°C.

also ich bin jetz so weit zufrieden, nur das ebner der lüfter auf 100% (1300rpm) läuft und mir das im idle schon zu laut ist. wie krieg ich den dazu sich normal zu drehen? hab ja nix verstellt? das kam von selbst? is doch au net normal?^^

Grüße und Danke für eure Hilfe hier! 

MichL


----------



## Dosenkind (4. Juli 2011)

Wie is denn der Lüfter im bios eingestellt?

lässt du ihn übers MB regeln oder ned?


----------



## Maier_Michl (4. Juli 2011)

der wird über MB geregelt ja. Ich hab da bis jetz noch nie i was umgestellt. wo seh ich das nach im BIOS wie der eingestellt is?^^

Grüße


----------



## Dosenkind (4. Juli 2011)

uff... 

kommt auf jedenfall aufs mb an aber ich schätz mal das lässt sich leicht finden ^^ schau mal im reiter "power" nach, dort is es zumindest bei meinen asus board


----------



## Maier_Michl (4. Juli 2011)

Also unter H/W Monitor kann ich folgendes einstellen

CPU Smart FAN target: (was ist damit gemeint?)

das steht momentan auf disabled. Ich kanns aber auch auf 40, 45, 50, 55 oder 60 stellen.

Wenn ich das mache kann ich auch noch folgendes eisntellen.

CPU Min. Fan Speed (%)
das geht von 0.0 bis 87.5

Grüße


----------



## Dosenkind (4. Juli 2011)

is mal ne reine vermutung:

CPUSmart FAN Target enabled schalten
dort dann 45 oder 50 auswählen (wird die temperatur sein wo er dann hinregelt)

und bei cpu min fan speed 20 - 30 prozent auswählen


----------



## Maier_Michl (4. Juli 2011)

Ok hab ich gemacht! Der Lüfter dreht nun wieder angenehm leise! Hab halt dafür idle Temp 46°C... 

Ich test mal kurz (und später ausgiebig) mit Prime

EDITH:

komm mit Prime (ca 15min) nich über 54°C. Alle geäuselüfter und grakalüfter auf minimaler drehzahl! Der Scythe wurde auch nichthörbar! Teste dann noch mit Crysis 2 wenn sich das System n bisserle aufheizt.

EDIT2:

also bei Crysis 2 mit voll aufgedrehten Lüftern komm ich nich über 55°C. und mit leisne Lüftern (was mir beim zocken aber egal is schließlich höre ichd a eh nix?^^) komm ich fu 61°C...

Also ja die Temps sind i.O. Aber nicht das, was ich mir vom Scythe erhofft hatte....


----------



## Dosenkind (5. Juli 2011)

dann stell bei cpu smartFAN target 5°C weniger ein und die cpu min fanspeed um 5-10% hoch

musst dich ein wenig spielen, optimieren lässt sich das sicher


----------



## salvini (5. Juli 2011)

also mein p2 940 mit 1,44V und 3800mhz &mugen2 mit 2 lüfern (1200/800rpm) maximal 58° und dreckig 60°
du solltest nicht nur den orginallüfter nehmen der hat nämlich nur die 800rpm 
aber ich bin mit den temps vom mugen sehr zufrieden.... nur putzeb is doof drum kommt in mein neues nen dh14


----------



## Dosenkind (5. Juli 2011)

salvini schrieb:


> also mein p2 940 mit 1,44V und 3800mhz &mugen2 mit 2 lüfern (1200/800rpm) maximal 58° und dreckig 60°
> du solltest nicht nur den orginallüfter nehmen der hat nämlich nur die 800rpm
> aber ich bin mit den temps vom mugen sehr zufrieden.... nur putzeb is doof drum kommt in mein neues nen dh14


 

hab mit meinen E8400 @3,6GHz mit 1,1V  mit dem Stocklüfter bei Prime95 max 60°C

(wobei ich zuviel Wärmeleitpaste drauf hab)


ps: Originallüfter hat 1300rpm


----------



## Snorri (5. Juli 2011)

So net richtig. vom mugen gibt es 2 versoinen. Hier der vergleich :

Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige] - Scythe Mugen 2, PCGH-Edition, Kühler

und die pc games versoin hatt nen lüfter der mit max. 800rpm dreht 

habs bei mir mal getestet, der unterschied zwischen 800/1300 rpm macht 3° aus bei mir.


----------



## Maier_Michl (10. Juli 2011)

Holla total vergessn hier nochmal zu schreiben.

Ähm ich habe vor, in absehbarer Zeit 3 Lüfter zu organisieren:

Noiseblocker 120mm PWM
Noiseblocker 120mm 
Noiseblocker 140mm

Einmal für CPU, den 140mm vorne und den 120mm hinten. Ich schnalle den 120mm PWm ja recht auf den Mugen damit er nach links bläst, soll ich dann links an den Muegn noch einen ranklatschen der dann halt von rechts zieht? Weil ich mein ca 2 oder 3 cm dahinter sitzt dann eh der 120mm gehäuse lüfter der rauszieht? da rentiert sich n 2ter lüfter am Muegn nicht sooo wirklich oder??

Grüße


----------



## Schelmiii (10. Juli 2011)

Ne, das bringt kaum was.
Das Geld kann man sich sparen.


----------



## Dosenkind (12. Juli 2011)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Ne, das bringt kaum was.
> Das Geld kann man sich sparen.


 
sign


----------



## Maier_Michl (12. Juli 2011)

Alles klar! Vielen lieben Dank für eure Hilfe hier! Da kann sich der Scythe Support ne Scheibe davon abschneiden

(Antwort auf Supportanfrage ob (und vor allem wie) man feststellen könnte ob -->EVENTUELL/VIELLEICHT<-- der Kühler enn Defekt haben könnte)

"Da kann eigentlich nichts kaputt gehen"

Na super -.-'


----------

